# plywood boards



## RobWilkinson (Mar 31, 2014)

Been showing my Mother the basics of what I have learnt so far and wondered what to use for board. Local art shop being closed a while as the owner is away overseas on leave.

I must say 4mm plywood (of the nice fancy finish) is ideal. Think I will be using more in the future. Cut to common sizes so as to fit ready made frames, would be ideal.

I use household type water based wood primer, two to three coats is about right. Its got a very hard and durable finish, and hasn't thrown up any issues at all.


----------



## RobWilkinson (Mar 31, 2014)

Revised my board, now using 'Hardboard', its very much the same as MDF. About 4mm thick and very tough. One side is smooth and ideal for painting on. It takes primer but to be honest I just lay down whatever base colour I happen to be using for the subject. It sticks well.

Ply is ok, but the grain can be hard to cope with unless you want that effect.


----------



## BrentyRT (Nov 14, 2013)

Rob, I tried your idea for the primed hard board. I like it very much!
I bought a 2ft x 4ft Masonite hardboard at Home Depot and a can of Kilz primer, sprayed 2 coats sanded with 220 grit, applied 2 more coats sanded with 220. Beautiful smooth surface! I have never liked the texture of canvas, and can't find a paper that holds up.
Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Kap (Oct 4, 2014)

Hardboard/masonite: PVA linen onto it, or work direct. Junk shops/thrift stores for cheap, framed poster prints - recycle and use them for the board/frame/glass.


----------



## RobWilkinson (Mar 31, 2014)

Paper is a waste of time to me, tried to do some painting the other day at my Mothers. She had been persuaded to buy some acrylic paper pads. I was explaining how board is far more superior. I only use Paper for practicing painting objects, getting the technique sorted. For doing proper backgrounds, washes and stuff paper is useless.


----------

